# Hell's Parade



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

And I thought I lived in hell.

http://smalltownnewsinanutshell.blogspot.com/2011/10/hell-of-parade.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a funny story I bet Haunti would have brought Belfry if she lived in Hell.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I mentioned in in unstructured thoughts on 9/16/11.



Hauntiholik said:


> For those people who are near Hell, Michigan -
> Tomorrow (4:30 pm - Sept. 17th, 2011), the Just Hearse 'N Around hearse club will be attempting a new Guinness World Record for Largest Parade of Hearses.
> 
> http://www.largestparadeofhearses.info/


They did get the record by the way.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It was cool to see that many hearses in a row, but you would have thought they would have had a police escort so they wouldn't have to keep stoping for lights.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hearses never stop for lights. Oh, I think you need a CORPSE to get clearance for that... LOL>


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I can see the bumper stickers now, "I drove my hearse to Hell"


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess the road into town would be the highway to Hell.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> Hearses never stop for lights. Oh, I think you need a CORPSE to get clearance for that... LOL>


Actually, you need a police escort because the public doesn't know about procession etiquette and the rules are different from state to state.

I've been in real processions where there is no escort so people do not yield to the procession and they cut right in.


----------

